
How woke illiberalism is killing the academy - jseliger
https://www.spiked-online.com/2020/03/06/how-woke-illiberalism-is-killing-the-academy
======
JPKab
‘education should not be intended to make people comfortable; it is meant to
make them think’

Good luck with that in the current climate of social media raised, anxiety-
ridden student body.

~~~
basch
even the comments here. it looks like most people dismissed this without
giving it a chance. the amount of "we cant tolerate this type of thinking
here" really only enforces the point the article makes, despite its
provocative title turning people off before they understand that.

Personally, "its (author|publication) is biased in a way I dont agree with"
seems like MORE reason to read it, not less.

Aldaily chose it as its Essay & Opinion of the day today.
[https://aldaily.com/](https://aldaily.com/) (After today, this link will work
-
[https://aldaily.com/archives/2020-03-08/](https://aldaily.com/archives/2020-03-08/)
)

------
sascha_sl
>Although the 87 professors who demanded that the invitation to Bannon be
revoked asserted that they represented ‘the breadth of the University’s
intellectual community’, in fact 36 of them – nearly one-third – teach at
either the school of social work (20) or in the English department (16).

Considering the topic Steve Bannon, I'm baffled it wasn't more. But besides,
I'm more baffled the author attempts to disclaim concern for platforming
Bannon with a mere third of "automatically reject-able" professors, and then
continues the argument with less than a sixth.

Is this meant to convince me of anything?

~~~
shrikant
And the author's only previous piece was another "long read" on wokeness. I'm
smelling an axe to grind.

------
throwawat45637
Can we just not be having the same discussion over the same article, over and
over again?

------
SideburnsOfDoom
Worth checking out the track record of the source:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiked_(magazine)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiked_\(magazine\))

[https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Spiked](https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Spiked)

[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/dec/07/us-
bil...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/dec/07/us-billionaires-
hard-right-britain-spiked-magazine-charles-david-koch-foundation)

~~~
hangphyr
Are you requesting people confirm that Spiked is approved by a specific
orthodoxy before reading the article and judging for themselves?

~~~
knolax
You have to be suspicious when a British magazine starts complaining about
Chicago University.

~~~
knolax
I'm sorry I meant University of California, Hicago.

